
Who is your dream co-founder? - Harj

======
Harj
I don't want to wear this theme thin but a comment on my dream investor thread
made me think about this. If you could start a company with anyone in the
world who would it be?

As a non-tech person I'd probably pick something who was strongly technical -
most likely Steve Wozniak.

~~~
python_kiss
Steve Jobs has the midas touch. I would rather have him as the cofounder.

~~~
Tron
Indeed. Although I'm sure by the time he's through with you, that "co" will be
but a distant memory..

------
michjeanty
My dream co-founder doesn't have to be someone famous. It certainly doesn't
have to be my friend. (Friends sometimes don't take friends serious. Trust me,
I had some experience). My dream co-founder is someone I know; someone I can
trust; someone I can share the vision with. Ironically, my co-founder is not
too far away from that; he's a great guy.

------
danielha
There's a lot of industry veterans that I would love to work with.

But as far as a co-founder goes, I'm happy with my current one. We have a
great working relationship and we're good friends -- plus our skills
compliment each other.

~~~
Harj
we're all happy with our co-founders, this was intended as a more theoretical
question. i believe that people are always the best way to find the best
people and asking the question who would you most want to work with, is a more
perceptive way of seeing which entrepreneurs people respect the most.

~~~
danielha
I understood the intent of the question. :)

I wasn't making a point of any sort, just making a side-note that I wouldn't
want to work with anybody else with my current project. To more relevantly
answer the question: there's a lot out there that I respect. As my dream co-
founder? I'd have to give that a little more thought.

------
staunch
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brad_Fitzpatrick

------
jwecker
deVinci

------
dfranke
Bruce Perens.

